# Flair 8000



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi All,

We have just brought a 2006 Flair, picking it up in Feb. This is our first MH and I've been looking for info generally on N+B's ( I use N+B because I can never remember which way round the "e" & "I" are !) from owners but there seems to be a lack of info in the uk. We intend to go full time from June'ish 2008. Any help advice info would be great.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Jede,

Congratulations and welcome to this forum. I too bought a Flair 8000 and wrote a review on here last week. There is a owners club and a dedicated N+B category and there are several knowledgeable members that can give you loads of info.

For more info you could search this forum under the N+B section or contact Mac & Maggie at the N+B owners club - Niesmann Bischoff [[email protected]]

Pete


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info Pete much appreciated  I'll be eagerly scouring all forums from now on !


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jede

Welcome to the N&B fold. What info did you require?

Hi Pete I thought you were down in ITie land. Are you contemplating Shepton next week? If so hope to see you there.

Kind regards


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*N&B*

Hi Jede
The easiest way to remember which come first out of the e&i in German is the E is pronounced as I and the I is pronounced as E. So as in Niesmann, there you go hope it helps. I should have had this in my last post. Sorry pressed the wrong key.

Kind regards


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Richard,

Not left yet. Leaving end of week then away for 6 weeks at least

Pete


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

Have a good safe trip. Beware the local screech.

While motoring may the wind always be up your chuff.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Peter,

I have just read your review of the Flair, very informative and allowed us to breathe a sigh of relief ! although we really like the spec. on the N+B we found it hard to find some one who had actually used one. Being very new to MH's ( it's taken us two years to narrow it down to which type!) we hoped we'd brought a very usuable vehicle. I fully agree with your views on the price. This does seem a very expensive vehicle !. 

many thanks


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*N&B Motorhomes*

Hi Jede

These motorhomes, yes can be expensive, especially if you want a shed load of goodies in it. I wonder if other vans would have held their price like your Flair did? 
If you get the chance please go to a factory open day at Polch and see the level of winterisation, water ingress tests, how these vehicles are built. You will be impressed. In the end they are really no more expensive than any other machine in their class.
My only gripe is the standard of engineering within the UK. We have hopefully found an answer to these problems, only time will tell.
With kind regards


----------

